# beutiful trout



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Cought a nice on the other day trolling with a mepps #4


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

very beautiful. congrats. how long and how many lbs?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

that one was just under 17 inches

I caught 2 other cutthroat that morning all on the same lure

one was 21 inches and the other was 13

I released all fish so I'm not sure about the weights


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice trout :beer:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

when 'dja catch this? Were you using the Mepps with the tail? cuz i still haven't had any luck with those. meh...


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I hooked him that day I went by myself in the canoe

ya this one liked the mepps with squirrel tail


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

scottjes000
If you do not mind me asking, where are you from? Or else what lake or stream are you fishing?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm from Anacortes Washington its just a small town next to the border but I'm afraid the name of the lake is confidential.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Scott
Not a problem on the confidentiality. I do not think I was going to find time to fish it this weekend anyways, I was just curious !!! Thanks for letting us know the area though&#8230;.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Marty,
I think that is 4 out of 2 people have problems with fractions. BTW, when are you going to swing by and see my AR-30 (338 Lapuqa Mag) with the US Optics SN3 3.8-22x58 scope? I could be convinced to make some kabobs or a batch of gumbo! (BTW, Horsager, Plainsman, Huntin1 and Jiffy will always be welcome!)
Jim


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Holy Schmolly's Jim..... Are you changing careers and being a hitman or a sniper !!!

We do need to set a date for those guys to try your gourmet cooking; I know they and I would love it !!!


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Jess, speakin of squirrel tails, what do ya think i should do with mine? like, where should i put it? (I keep seein' em in the Maple; Tomorrow- They're goin down)


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

if its stiff I would put it in your room as long as your dog doesn't get it

you should climb that cliff and pop one in the head :2cents: :bartime:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

lets keep on topic guys :withstupid: :lol:

Nice trout :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey 308, do you ever bother to look at the date on these posts? This one was dead for a month. But if you insist on picking nits, the topic belongs to Scottjes000. If he feels like taking a different direction, what's the beef? And yes, that was a nice lttle trout, beautifully colored!
Burl


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

:withstupid: :withstupid: thats not a little trout


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

No................. that's not a little trout!
:lol: 
I'd bet youve caught bigger though!
Burl


----------



## golfertrout (Jul 7, 2009)

here is my brown trout 24'' 7.5 pounds










here is the original










is this a crappy mount or what


----------

